# Aspirin while on Cycle



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

Please feel free to comment as to whether you use Aspirin regularly while using AAS.

AAS can thicken your blood and Aspirin could compensate for this

I'm not sure how much research has been done on this


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

I was thinking about this too.

I plan on running EQ for my next cycle and apparently it makes the blood "thicker" by increasing the amount of red blood cells.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

I take a baby (75mg aspirin) ED, recent medical studies also show that it helps lower BP too.


----------



## Suitelf11 (Jul 7, 2010)

mars1960 said:


> I take a baby (75mg aspirin) ED, recent medical studies also show that it helps lower BP too.


Only whilst on? Or simply ED even when off?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Suitelf11 said:


> Only whilst on? Or simply ED even when off?


Everyday, but i blast and cruise.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

75mg ED for me too.

Helps keep the BP in good order


----------



## Suitelf11 (Jul 7, 2010)

mars1960 said:


> Everyday, but i blast and cruise.


Trainster of Roelly (oma) advised same thing somewhere in a post.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Very interesting, will start to do this soon


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

how long does this take effect? might be getting a check up tomorrow as part of the surgeons thing and my bp might need a tad lowering...


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

75-150mg/day every day, dependent on BP/drugs/diet.

Makes a big difference.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mowgli said:


> 75-150mg/day every day, dependent on BP/drugs/diet.
> 
> Makes a big difference.


To what?? BP??


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

My blood pressure is fine although i had it took whilst on ephedrine or clenbuterol (was 138/74 lol)

Drug free its perfect 120/70.

As for using the aspirin, i'd not use it long term unless you have chronic hypertension, theres other options such as celery ceed which can help with the symptoms of blood pressure.

Thats just my opinion, but i'd rather not take extra drugs unless its really needed.


----------



## Stooob (Apr 13, 2010)

Lol wouldnt that make you get wood even worse whilst using AAS? Or is aspirin for erection just a myth? -_-


----------



## Bollen (Jun 2, 2009)

I take 75mg each day. Started taking it due to BP issues and itt really helped. Will continue taking it while ON for sure.. probably OFF too.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

zelobinksy said:


> My blood pressure is fine although i had it took whilst on ephedrine or clenbuterol (was 138/74 lol)
> 
> Drug free its perfect 120/70.
> 
> ...


Even a drug that has so many positive benefits, not just BP and no side effects (short or long term?). Not applicable to ppl who have/had stomach ulcers of course, or who are on other prescribed medication that helps thin the blood.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

mars1960 said:


> I take a baby (75mg aspirin) ED, recent medical studies also show that it helps lower BP too.


me too :thumbup1:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

had stomach ulcers before and if i take asprin now my belly feels funky straight away so i stay well clear


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Does anyone buy them online? If so can I get a link please?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.chemistdirect.co.uk/aspirin-enteric-coated-75mg-tablets_1_10307.html are coated to avoid stomach issues.

I get similar ones but from asda


----------

